# two new cars



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well guys I got two dragcars this weekend. One is ready to go which is Gary's car and the other one is getting a major overhaul this winter. The major overhaul one is a Fine Design Pro Stock car that came pretty much complete minus few parts. I've already been doing some new mods to the chassis this afternoon. I'm going to order a couple of new bodies this week. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Load that Vette up an come to SA next Saturday. Help Houston bring the trophy back to Htown.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I may have mounted the battery pack a little too far forward Merideth. I did so intentially so it wouldnt blow over. The worst thing that will happen is the rear wheels will break loose. But before moving the batteries further back, try loosening up the rod on top to allow the chassis to "Bow Up" and transfere the weight rearward.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

sixshootertexan said:


> Load that Vette up an come to SA next Saturday. Help Houston bring the trophy back to Htown.


I thought about going but I remembered today that I have to work :headknock

I'll be out there Sunday @ Track 21 (without car) to hang out with you guys!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sixshootertexan said:


> Load that Vette up an come to SA next Saturday. Help Houston bring the trophy back to Htown.


I'd love to see what that car would do at SAMDRL.


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

Very Nice,

You know there is an old Bolink Rail on Ebay you could add to the garage..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200175404155&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

I need to sell my 2- T-MAXX's before getting another car. But I would like to get a digger in the garage.

Are you coming out Sunday?


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

vwracing56 said:


> Are you coming out Sunday?


Not sure yet on Sunday. If I do, I'll just bring my old tmaxx out to play.. I still need to get batteries, charger(s), esc's and motors for my electric cars.. Oh yea, and an assortment of gears.. I have the Nitro ProMod all I need is an engine for it. I do have a. 15 or .18 on a cheapy road car I might try and make work for now.. Still need to see if I'll be able to use my starter box on it.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

We have not made plans to be at Track 21 Sunday. It's rough on us old guys to make a road trip then do TnT here the next day. Any one is welcome to go out there and play around even if we are not there with the track stuff. Just remember to spray down some traction compound first. I also have a case of Koford on order. It will be here before the TnT on Dec 9th.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

*The Sickness*

Awsome looking cars. Last time I saw the striped one, it was blowing over at around 60mph (Gary). It was that same race that Gary and I were the 2 fastest electric cars! That was a good day!
Welcome to The Sickness vwracing56!


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweet looking cars man. Will any of them make it this weekend in SA?


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Snellemin said:


> Sweet looking cars man. Will any of them make it this weekend in SA?


Thanks! Now I have to work this weekend.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Ted! I bought another car tonight off of Ebay  Looks like I'm going to have to sell the FINE DESIGN car to help buy for the new car. The new car is another bad ride.  I'll post pictures when it comes in.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

ok here's a sneak peak of the new car that I got. Not a good picture, but I'll get some good ones when it comes in.

_This car was built with attention to the slightest detail. The chassis aluminum pieces have been taken apart and have been polished and then re-assembled to the chassis using aluminum purple anodized screw and gold #4 zinc flatwashers in light stress areas and new screws, flatwashers and locknuts located through out the entire car. pod plates are new with new bearings installed and a polished dragmaster axle installed with 1:12 scale hubs and new tmrc drag foams with 0 passes. Chassis has been mid 1.8's in 132ft in shakedown runs. All front steering is new(about 6 passes)._ 

Tell me what you think about it


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

That's Sweeeet!

What are you going to power it with?


I'm still trying to figure out what batteries, charger, esc and motor to buy for the cars I have... Them 11.1 Volt Lipo's are expensive... But they're almost a "Must Have" power source if you're going to run competetively in any IMDRA events.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

RedRubi said:


> That's Sweeeet!
> 
> What are you going to power it with?
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what batteries, charger, esc and motor to buy for the cars I have... Them 11.1 Volt Lipo's are expensive... But they're almost a "Must Have" power source if you're going to run competetively in any IMDRA events.


Thanks!

I'm like you trying to figure that part out too. LOL! So much has changed since I got out about 10 plus years ago.


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

vwracing56 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm like you trying to figure that part out too. LOL! So much has changed since I got out about 10 plus years ago.


10 years.. LOL that's not long ago! try closer to 18+ years ago. Those were the days of the AE RC10 with the gold pan. You remember the original Tamaya Grasshopper? Now that's a long time ago..


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

RedRubi said:


> 10 years.. LOL that's not long ago! try closer to 18+ years ago. Those were the days of the AE RC10 with the gold pan. You remember the original Tamaya Grasshopper? Now that's a long time ago..


I remember the grasshopper. Those were the good ole days. lol!!


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

That is one great looking body man.

Lipo's are a must for dragracing nowadays. The cheapo packs have a greater voltage drop under load. So you can't go cheap with them. With qaulity packs you can gear higher as you have more voltage(horsepower) available during the run. Also some packs have less resistance once they are warm. That being said; when you see me doing "burnouts" with my rustler, its to clean/warm up the tires, and to warm up the battery cells a bit. My 2 cell has about 130 amps of burst available, which is too much for dragracing. So with the mamba you can controll that by means of increasing your punch control or voltage cuttoff. Increasing your timing works great with the lower kv motors to make you go forward everytime when you pull the trigger. ****..I talk too much at times...


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

*Maxamp*

This is the lipo I'm going to order. Maybe a whole race on one charge. But I wouldn't do that.

http://www.maxamps.com/Lipo-4000-111-Pack.htm


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Are you going to use that with your brushed motors SixShooter? That thing might last you a whole day.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RedRubi said:


> 10 years.. LOL that's not long ago! try closer to 18+ years ago. Those were the days of the AE RC10 with the gold pan. You remember the original Tamaya Grasshopper? Now that's a long time ago..


I have an original gold pan with the 6 gear tranny! Pre-stealth!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

sixshootertexan said:


> This is the lipo I'm going to order. Maybe a whole race on one charge. But I wouldn't do that.
> 
> http://www.maxamps.com/Lipo-4000-111-Pack.htm


If you go with the 1/18 scale 2200 MH 3-cell lipo, you gain a huge weight advantage. Randy's should have one in stock. You get the same voltage at 1/2 the weight.


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

sixshootertexan said:


> This is the lipo I'm going to order. Maybe a whole race on one charge. But I wouldn't do that.
> 
> http://www.maxamps.com/Lipo-4000-111-Pack.htm


Whats the difference between the above and these?

http://www.maxamps.com/Lipo-2200-111-Pack.htm


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

RedRubi said:


> Whats the difference between the above and these?
> 
> http://www.maxamps.com/Lipo-2200-111-Pack.htm


One is 4000mah and the other is 2200 mah. Its the charge capacity. The 4000mah will last longer than the 2200.


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

I've never used lipo's but don't you recharge them between rounds any way. For drag racing, wouldn't the weight savings be more beneficial? Not to mention the cost difference?


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

RedRubi said:


> Whats the difference between the above and these?
> 
> http://www.maxamps.com/Lipo-2200-111-Pack.htm


Charge capacity is a small part only. There is also discharge rate to consider. The bigger pack has more discharge amps available then the little pack, eventhough they are both 11.1volts. The bigger pack will have less voltage drop then the smaller pack. This is not about bashing your car around, but dragracing. You want maximum power in 2 seconds or less. There's a big amp draw at startup, which equates to voltage drop. How fast a battery recovers this voltage drop in 2 seconds is debatable. But the bigger pack will have less voltage drop in the light dragsters. Every bit of voltage counts. Then their is the weight factor to consider. Is the slight weight savings actually gaining you anything at the finish line? Then you have the motor choices to consider. Cheap motors require more amps and voltage then better built motors. So you have to consider every factor when purchasing a battery.


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info.. Lots to learn about batteries.. Sure wasn't near as complicated back in the 80's. Or maybe it just didn't matter back then because it was all about the fun..

Any recommended resources for educating myself on batteries? Primarily Lipo's?


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

Almost forgot.. Would the above linked 2200Mah be good enough for drags with a Mamba setup?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Snellemin said:


> Charge capacity is a small part only. There is also discharge rate to consider. The bigger pack has more discharge amps available then the little pack, eventhough they are both 11.1volts. The bigger pack will have less voltage drop then the smaller pack. This is not about bashing your car around, but dragracing. You want maximum power in 2 seconds or less. There's a big amp draw at startup, which equates to voltage drop. How fast a battery recovers this voltage drop in 2 seconds is debatable. But the bigger pack will have less voltage drop in the light dragsters. Every bit of voltage counts. Then their is the weight factor to consider. Is the slight weight savings actually gaining you anything at the finish line? Then you have the motor choices to consider. Cheap motors require more amps and voltage then better built motors. So you have to consider every factor when purchasing a battery.


Yea what he said.
Plus the nimh had to be topped off every round the insure peak volts. The lipo's carry a constant voltage until almost drained. Then they drop really fast. So charging between rounds is not as critical.

Maxamps.com and Nitrokillers.com as a lot of good info about lipo's.

Ricky
P.S. I'm going to run a 2200mah Thunder power lipo in the Mustang this weekend. More then enough power for it.


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Back in the days the cars didn't go that fast. But now if you want to break the 100mph barrier, you better be up to speed on the latest offerings. I educated myself on batteries and their limitations. The web is loaded with good info....just takes a while to filter all the garbage though. 

The 2200 is good enough for a mamba setup. The mamba motor is not the best thing in the world but does get the job done. The controller is awesome though. 
The mamba motor selection is tricky though. Higher KV motors require more amps at startup, so is the chosen battery up to snuff? Lower Kv motors require less amps and can be geared higher. It's up to you to find the happy medium for your driving style. Then motor efficiency comes to play as well. How much valuable power is being wasted as heat. The current 36mm mamba motors are not so efficient. But to get started the 5700Kv is a great choice with that 2200Mah batt.


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

sixshootertexan said:


> Yea what he said.
> Plus the nimh had to be topped off every round the insure peak volts. The lipo's carry a constant voltage until almost drained. Then they drop really fast. So charging between rounds is not as critical.
> 
> Maxamps.com and Nitrokillers.com as a lot of good info about lipo's.
> ...


Let me know how it does.. I ordered some 11.1V 2200mah lipo's, plugs,charger etc.. from MaxAmps..

I was hoping I didn't jump the gun. :headknock But I think everything will workout.


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

You'll have lots of fun man. No Fun time is wasted at charging after every run. Instead you can chat or reprogram the ESC or just goof off like I do. And the best thing is...the batteries will do u good for years to come.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Less time charging = More time to wrench.
Having to charge battery, change a bad spur, tightening loose screws keeps you busy between rounds. Not having to charge as often sure helps out. Especially when you are running multiple cars.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

RedRubi said:


> Whats the difference between the above and these?
> 
> http://www.maxamps.com/Lipo-2200-111-Pack.htm


Biggest difference for Drag Cars is the weight!!! and size.
4000- 275 grams and 44mm X 137mm X 20mm 
2200- 159 grams and 34mm X 66mm X 37mm

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

sixshootertexan said:


> Less time charging = More time to wrench.
> Having to charge battery, change a bad spur, tightening loose screws keeps you busy between rounds. Not having to charge as often sure helps out. Especially when you are running multiple cars.


Oh, get multiple batteries!:idea:


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Every one has some good points here. The reason I was looking at the 4000mah is for the amp rating. Not because I want a better current output but because I'm concerned about my cars being switch cars. Just trying to make sure that when I pull the lever the things don't go *BOOM* from the sudden amp draw. It seems that no one is for sure what amp draw these drag cars put on the batteries(brushed). I talked to some guys in California that have been running lipo's on switch cars and they are not having any problems. I'm just trying to be careful. Laying down a hundred dollar bill on a battery is scary. Watching it go boom is frightening.


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

sixshootertexan said:


> Laying down a hundred dollar bill on a battery is scary.


Kinda makes a man pucker when you click that pay now button. sad2sm


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

sixshootertexan said:


> Laying down a hundred dollar bill on a battery is scary


Oh this is a walk in a park compared what I sent on my dragbug that I sold few weeks ago sad_smiles

Weber 52mm ida carbs $2000.00
SCAT 84mm billet crank $1000.00
list of thousands goes one.... lol!!

But yes 100.00 for battery OUCH! and I'm still tight with the wallet


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

sixshootertexan said:


> Every one has some good points here. The reason I was looking at the 4000mah is for the amp rating. Not because I want a better current output but because I'm concerned about my cars being switch cars. Just trying to make sure that when I pull the lever the things don't go *BOOM* from the sudden amp draw. It seems that no one is for sure what amp draw these drag cars put on the batteries(brushed). I talked to some guys in California that have been running lipo's on switch cars and they are not having any problems. I'm just trying to be careful. Laying down a hundred dollar bill on a battery is scary. Watching it go boom is frightening.


For the 2200 you get 2 for $100!!


----------

